# Klasse zur reellen Vektorrechnung



## chrizke (20. Nov 2010)

Hi,

gibt es in Java eine Klasse zur reellen Vektorrechnung mit Vektoren beliebiger Länge?


Brauche hauptsächlich Addition und skalare Multiplikation.


----------



## Michael... (20. Nov 2010)

Selbst ist der Mann/ die Frau.
Im Standard ist sowas nicht enthalten, aber sicherlich gibt's im Netz Bibliotheken die sowas können.
Allerdings könnte man diese eher weniger komplizierten Algorithmen schnell selbst implementieren.


----------



## chrizke (20. Nov 2010)

Natürlich bin ich in der Lage das selber zu schreiben, aber warum sollte ich das Rad jedes Mal neu erfinden, wenn es das schon gibt?
Ne Listenverwaltung programmiert man ja auch nicht jedes mal neu, die gibts auch in Java, da bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es die Vektorklasse auch in Java gibt.


----------



## Landei (20. Nov 2010)

Sowas? JAMA : A Java Matrix Package


----------



## chrizke (21. Nov 2010)

Jo genau, sowas in der Art. Aber das hab ich für meine Vektoren jetzt wirklich doch selber implementiert.

Die JAMA Klasse ist mir auch etwas zu Oversized. Die ganzen Zerlegungen wie Cholesky LU und was die da noch alles haben, sind zwar nett, brauch ich aber nicht für meine Zwecke


----------

